# Welcome Wilma_Sweden as a moderator ~ Nordic ... and now English Only too!



## mkellogg

Hi everybody,

I'm happy to announce that Wilma_Sweden has become a moderator.  She will be taking charge of the Nordic Languages forum for us.

Glad to have you working with us, Wilma!

Mike


----------



## Vanda

*Hey, Wilma! 
Welcome officially to the mod squad! 
Nice having you on board!*


----------



## Nunty

Welcome, Wilma! 

It will be a great pleasure to work with you.


----------



## Loob

Excellent news, Wilma - I'm sure you'll be a terrific mod!

*Luftputefartøyet mitt er fullt av ål*



_I'm sorry. _
_It's the only sentence I know in a Nordic language._


----------



## Frank06

Welcøme, Wilmå!

Frank


----------



## Trisia

Oh, what a fine addition to the team.  Welcome!


----------



## sokol

Varmt välkommen, Wilma!

(Well, that's all the Swedish I could come up with. )


Loob said:


> Excellent news, Wilma - I'm sure you'll be a terrific mod!
> 
> *Luftputefartøyet mitt er fullt av ål*


That's Norvegian, Loob, but I'll try and translate to Swedish:

Min svävare är full av ålar fieser  ...

or something like that. (It seems we're fans of the same comedy show.)


----------



## Grefsen

Loob said:


> *Luftputefartøyet mitt er fullt av ål*


"My hovercraft is full of eels," *kanskje?*   
 
I agree with everything that has been posted so far.  Wilma has consistently been making valuable contributions in the Nordic Forum for over 1 1/2 years now.   I'm sure she will also do an excellent job as the new forum moderator. 

*Velkommen Wilma!!* 
​


----------



## ireney

Welcome


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

<taking a bow> Thank you, people!  I am deeply honoured!

[speech]Ehrm...I solemny swear that I shall uphold the Forum Rules (all of the time) and endeavour to live up to your expectations (most of the time)... 
[/speech]



Loob said:


> _I'm sorry. __It's the only sentence I know in a Nordic language._


Don't worry. I'm impressed! Out of all the useless phrases in the phrase book, you picked the most essential one. 



sokol said:


> Varmt välkommen, Wilma!
> 
> Swedish:
> *Min svävare är full av ålar*  fieser  ...


Very good, Sokol. We can 'rescue' your sentence into correct Swedish, in fact:
Min svävare är full av ålar som fiser  ... (... full of eels that fart).

/Wilma


----------



## cuchuflete

Well I'll be a monkey's uncle!  The average quality of the mod team has just risen yet again, with the addition of this anything-but-average eel catcher. Congratulations Wilma! 


Now I won't be able to get away with my usual mischief.


----------



## amikama

Welcome and good luck!


----------



## ewie

Welcome to the Mob, Wilma ~ now all I have to do is think up some obscure questions in a Nordic language you _don't_ speak (are there any of those?), the best to oin you


----------



## stella_maris_74

Welcome from me too!!!!
  

dani


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Welcome!  Looking forward to riding with working with you!


----------



## Södertjej

Nej men värför sa du ingenting? Vad roligt! GRATTIS!


----------



## Loob

Oh, *tha*t's the word I was looking for!

Min svävare är full med GRATTIS!

Give me another 20 50 years, and I'll speak fluent Norswedanicelandish...


----------



## Angel.Aura

Hej Wilma 

Glad you joined the team, hope you'll enjoy it!!

Vi ses snart
(ahem... )


----------



## Paulfromitaly

*Welcome to the team, Wilma!*


----------



## Flaminius

Welcome!  A very valuable addition to the colleagues.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

No surprise Wilma, you are the best.


----------



## mkellogg

Big news!  I just added Wilma as a moderator of English Only.   The mods there are more than happy to have her working with them.


----------



## Loob

That's even better news!


----------



## cuchuflete

We will all be speaking English with a Swedish accent before you know it, and modding will be done on horseback.  

Welcome to the asylum, Wilma!


----------



## ewie

Ej em _ålreddi_ tökkin de svidisk vit en engels akcent, tak U, Mr.Cutsju.

WELCOME WILMA!!!


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

cuchuflete said:


> We will all be speaking English with a Swedish accent before you know it, and modding will be done on horseback.
> 
> Welcome to the asylum, Wilma!


Thanks!

And there was me thinking I'd pick up an appropriate cowboy accent, while lassoing runaway threads and keeping foreros on the straight and narrow! 


ewie said:


> Ej em _ålreddi_ tökkin de svidisk vit en engels akcent, tak U, Mr.Cutsju.


Kän yu pleeess teetch me de Mäntjester aksent, Mistörr Ui?


----------



## ewie

Ja sörtenlik.  You just talk as you would normally talk, _but hold your nose while you're doing it._


----------



## Nunty

Hey everyone! All those white light meditations worked! We've got Wilma on the team... yay!


----------



## sokol

ewie said:


> Ja sörtenlik.  You just talk as you would normally talk, _but hold your nose while you're doing it._


How interesting; I didn't know that! The Viennese do the same so obviously Mancish and Vienneesh are related on a deeper level ...

... ahem, on topic, I congratulate the English Only team for having made such a good catch. Wilma, be prepared, they won't let go of you, ever ...


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

sokol said:


> Wilma, be prepared, they won't let go of you, ever ...


When I'm 94 and have to climb onto my Zimmer frame to get in the saddle, I might also be so ga-ga that they'll have to retire me...

/Wilma


----------



## ewie

Well we haven't retired El Caucho yet and he's been g ... I should probably end that sentence there.


----------



## Kevin Beach

ewie said:


> Ja sörtenlik.  You just talk as you would normally talk, _but hold your nose while you're doing it._


And there was I thinking that's how the Scousers did it .....

Congratulations Wilma. Now you'll have to stop swearing!


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

Kevin Beach said:


> Congratulations Wilma. Now you'll have to stop swearing!


Jäklar!  <End of Swedish lesson>


----------



## frida-nc

Welcome, Welcome, Wilma!


----------

